# VMR | Wheels – V708s in stock and ready to ship! All Sizes!



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

*VMR | Wheels - 19" V708s In Stock!*
*VMR | Wheels - 18" V708s In Stock!*










*We now have 18" and 19" V708s in stock in all 
*

*19x8.5 ET 35 & 45 Hyper Silver
19x8.5 ET 35 & 45 Gunmetal 
19x8.5 ET 35 & 45 Matte Black 

18x8.5 ET 35 & 45 Hyper Silver
18x8.5 ET 35 & 45 Gunmetal
18x8.5 ET 35 & 45 Matte Black *​



























*For more information contact me directly via PM, email ([email protected]), by phone at 714-442-7916 extension 107. You can also contact any of our authorized dealers for more info.*​
*V708 Features:*
-JWL, VIA & ISO-9001:2000 Certified
-VMR's Unmatched Customer Service
-Effective Wheel & Tire weight on par with stock weight!

*Tire Packages:*
Wheel & Tire packages are available! With our in-house Hunter GSP 9700 Road-Force Balancing machine, our experienced technicians will flawlessly mount & road-force balance your setup, eliminating vibrations and preventing any chance of wheel damage due to the tire mounting procedure.

*Warranty:*
All VMR | Wheels include a one (1) year limited warranty covering any and all manufacturer's defects, including defects in the finish.


----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

We still have some sets left. Shoot me a PM or give me a call to inquire about a set. :thumbup:


----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

V708s are still in stock. Pick up a winter set today! :snowcool:


----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

PM me for pricing for a great deal on a winter set today!:snowcool:


----------



## shadowdglx (Aug 1, 2002)

Just threw on some 701's for winters. Great wheel for the price and a great company.


----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

shadowdglx said:


> Just threw on some 701's for winters. Great wheel for the price and a great company.


 That looks awesome! Are those 9.5s? 

Also, would you mind sending me some more photos of your setup so that I can post them on our site? 

My email is [email protected]. 

Thank you!


----------



## shadowdglx (Aug 1, 2002)

VMRWheels said:


> That looks awesome! Are those 9.5s?
> 
> Also, would you mind sending me some more photos of your setup so that I can post them on our site?
> 
> ...


 Yes. 18x9.5. Ill put an email together. Thanks again.


----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

shadowdglx said:


> Yes. 18x9.5. Ill put an email together. Thanks again.


Thank you for sharing!


----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

Healthy stock of V708s. PM for pricing!


----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

Setup your car with that nice OEM+ look! VMR V708s are now in stock in most fitments and finishes!


----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

A new shipment of V708s just arrived, so now they are in stock in most finishes. Please contact me if you have any questions!

Don't forget that we offer wheel & tire packages.


----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

For some of you, winter is right around the corner. It's better to be prepared than to be late, so get your winter tire package set up today!

We offer great deals on V708 winter packages, shipping them to you ready to bolt onto your ride. Email, PM, or call for more info! - JB


----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

Some shots from one of our most recent photoshoots with 20" V708


----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

In-stock and ready to ship!


----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

Keep the inquiries coming! :thumbup:


----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

PMs replied!


----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

Contact us for pricing on your 20" V708!


----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

Contact me for 20" Fourtitude pricing!


----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)




----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)




----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)




----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

Bump for V708 goodness..


----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

Bump


----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

V708s looking classy


----------

